# -sigh- The things I do for my mantids...



## Mantida (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually catch the insects I feed to my mantids. I went out today with a sprained ankle from yesterday to attempt a catching spree. I caught 3 moths and 5 grasshoppers, and I also managed to step into a fire ant nest and get stung on both feet about ten times by various ants in that nest. :lol: Still I carried on... when I limped back my mantids refused all the grasshoppers I caught. Guess they're spoiled too much with moths and skippers. :roll:

Sprained ankle, fire ant bites... I'll laugh if I stepped in a batch of poison ivy as well. :roll:


----------



## bubforever (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang that sucks. And how rude of your mantids to deny the dinner that you risked your life for. No manners.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: We must be related!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

ouch!!

You could try to buy feeders on-line and save all the trouble.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 13, 2007)

But if u yet them from utside they are free and readily gutloaded  8) , its worth the hastle


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

True Ben, very true  

I go to the park and catch flying insects like dragon fly, butterfly, bees, damserfly too.

I was just pity what Mantida had to go through.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Heh, that's usually what I find myself mumbling when I'm sweating to death in the sun, swiping my net around while the neighbors are scratching their heads and wondering what on earth I'm doing everyday chasing bugs around. Best part though is when I'm back home and convince my 58 year old father to go out with me and help catch his six legged grandchildren some dinner. :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't go lookin for insects. Insects come lookin for me!


----------



## joossa (Sep 13, 2007)

> Heh, that's usually what I find myself mumbling when I'm sweating to death in the sun, swiping my net around while the neighbors are scratching their heads and wondering what on earth I'm doing everyday chasing bugs around. Best part though is when I'm back home and convince my 58 year old father to go out with me and help catch his six legged grandchildren some dinner. :lol:


Ditto! I try to stay in my backyard where no one can see me. Every time I go into the front yard my neighbors stare at me... they must think I'm crazy, but what do they know, eh?

Cheers for our hard efforts! :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

You certainly fight so that your mantises have food!


----------



## Mantida (Sep 14, 2007)

> Heh, that's usually what I find myself mumbling when I'm sweating to death in the sun, swiping my net around while the neighbors are scratching their heads and wondering what on earth I'm doing everyday chasing bugs around.


I usually go out when I find the cost is clear from my neighbors. We have a huge field/lake thingie out back we share with several other houses. My neighbors always stare at me since I carry a huge, klunky net around and swing it wildly. :lol: 

Alas, I probably could have avoided being stung by ants if I had just stuck to catching the dragonflies next to the pond. But being me, completely and totally sympathetic since it was their mating season and they were all courting, I left them be.


----------



## Mantida (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaargh, my foot is covered in red bumps and it ITCHES LIKE CRAZY! :x :x


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 15, 2007)

> Ditto! I try to stay in my backyard where no one can see me. Every time I go into the front yard my neighbors stare at me... they must think I'm crazy, but what do they know, eh?Cheers for our hard efforts! :wink:


I usually try my best to stay out of sight when possible but sometimes the insects just all seem to be hanging out in the front lawn. Truthfully I think it might be better they don't know what I'm planning to do with the adorable little butterflies I catch in my net. :lol: *Mantida*- When the ant bites start to itch, just go up to your mantises cage, stare into there adorable big bug eyes, and you'll remember why it was worth the pain. :wink:


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Sep 17, 2007)

> I don't go lookin for insects. Insects come lookin for me!


Just want to share with all of you this if you don't already know.

As qouted above by Sparky I am on the same boat as him. But literally I can make bugs come to me. One of my enclosures have a hanging light above it. Moths are attracted to light so if you leave your window screenless like I did. Food for your mantids will automatically come flying. Know what I mean?


----------



## sammyp (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh good.. i was worried I was the only one who has to deal with people giving me weird looks as I stalk 'bug dinners' through the long grass. :lol: 

Seriously, people must think you're a bit simple when you get excited by moths... :roll:


----------

